# Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung DMV



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2006)

> Guten Morgen liebe Meeresangelerinnen und liebe Meeresangler des Anglerboards, für interessierte Angler hat der DMV sein neues Meeresanglermagazin jetzt als PDF Datei auf seiner Homepage hinterlegt.
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf Deterding
> ...




Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

